# farming in Australia



## mrspiggie (Jan 11, 2010)

Hi
we have been looking to emigrate to Australia for a lot of years now but not sure the best route to take
we farm in the Uk and want to farm out in Australia
would we be better working for someone to begin with or setting up our own business
we would want to move our horses and dogs which we have looked into and know this will be expoensive but we are prepared for this and couldn't leave them behind
is anyone reading a farmer who has been through the experience of farming in the UK, leaving it all behind to farm in Australia


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Hello Mrsp,

You'd be the first farmer we've ever had from recall and whilst doing a recce trip to get an idea of farming options in Australia would be a good idea, before you get too advanced in planning anything, it is a bit ironical that Australia does not have fafming itself listed as an immigration occupation nor much close to it.

You can view the occupations @ A-Z Occupations List - Australian Skills Recognition Information and also on http://www.immi.gov.au/allforms/pdf/1121i.pdf , the nearest being an agricultural advisor, something for which it says a degree course is necessary.

A great pity I must say for Australia does have an ageing lot of farmers.

I'm wondering whether it could be something that could be arranged via an employer sponsorship - Temporary Business (Long Stay) - Standard Business Sponsorship (Subclass 457)

I don't know if it'll help but to start making enquiries and perhaps get some contacts re sponsorship by bigger corporations who own farms, you may want to start with National Farmers' Federation :: The voice of Australian Farmers and you'll also find that each state has a farmers federation if you google by state.

Once you get an idea of the lay of the land so to speak, you could also firm up om possibilities.

Another option to consider if you had the financial capacity would be to buy a farm as an investment business for there are business visas but somewhere about $1M minimum needed I'd suspect and probably a lot more to buy a farm outright.
Business Development - Provisional - Business - Visas & Immigration

Horses and Dogs can be imported with the proper vetinary examinations beforehand and Quarantining on arrival - What can't I take into Australia? - DAFF.

So a bit of info there that you can explore for starters.


----------

